# Festplatten werden im Bios nicht erkannt



## 08154711 (1. März 2010)

Hallo,
Folgendes Problem
Habe einen PC wo die Festplatte nicht erkannt wird. Was mich allerdings beim Einschalten wundert das die Festplatte (sata WD250gb) zwar auftaucht aber man kann nicht einstellen das zum Bsp. zuerst von FP, dann von CD Rom gebootet werden soll. Die Neuinstallation von Winxp brach mit der Fehlermeldung - keine Festplatte gefunden ab. Andere Festplatte rein genau das gleiche. Da Festplatten getauscht, könnte es sein das der Festplatten Controller bzw. das Mobo einen Defekt ha?
Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (2. März 2010)

Hallo!

Möglichkeit 1: schaue im BIOS nach ob Du eine IDE-Emulation aktivieren kannst.
Möglichkeit 2: beim booten der CD F6 drücken um einen SATA-Controller-Treiber auf Diskette für die Installation einzubinden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## 08154711 (2. März 2010)

Hallo,
Unter IDE Devices steht nur das CD ROM Laufwerk, da finde ich nichts zum emulieren. Das ist ein AMI Bios  v3.31. Auf der Supportseite von Asrock wird kein sata controller Treiber angeboten - nur sata raid. Gibt es irgendwo einen Uni Treiber dafür? Das Board ist ein  k7vt4a pro.
Beim Installieren kommt die Fehlermeldung ---  viamraid.sys konnte nicht kopiert werden.  Im Setupmenü wird gefragt ob ich ohne Treiber installieren will oder nicht . Egal was ich wähle, die Installation bricht ab. Mal sehen was das wieder ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. März 2010)

08154711 hat gesagt.:


> Auf der Supportseite von Asrock wird kein sata controller Treiber angeboten - nur sata raid.


Dein Board hat ja auch einen Raid-Controller..... und dieser ist der Festplatten-Controller. 



08154711 hat gesagt.:


> Beim Installieren kommt die Fehlermeldung ---  viamraid.sys konnte nicht kopiert werden.


Ja, weil die Treiberdiskette nicht gefunden wird.
Und ohne Treiber kann auch die Festplatte nicht gefunden werden.

Seite 3 sowie die Seiten 15-16 beschreiben wie Du den Treiber installierst.
http://download.asrock.com/manual/raid/K7VT4A PRO/German.pdf


----------



## 08154711 (2. März 2010)

Hi,
Dachte  Raid System = 2 Festplatten?
Zitat:
Beim Installieren kommt die Fehlermeldung --- viamraid.sys konnte nicht kopiert werden.
Ja, weil die Treiberdiskette nicht gefunden wird.
*Treiberdiskette ist im Laufwerk A:*
Und ohne Treiber kann auch die Festplatte nicht gefunden werden.
*Logische Konsequenz*
Seite 3 sowie die Seiten 15-16 beschreiben wie Du den Treiber installierst.
http://download.asrock.com/manual/ra...PRO/German.pdf
Das Problem ist das ich keine CD dazu habe
Würde die ganze CD ja downloaden, finde aber keinen passenden Link. Habe jetzt versucht Vista zu installieren in der Hoffnung das da wenigstens ein Standardtreiber dabei ist , aber Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. März 2010)

08154711 hat gesagt.:


> Dachte  Raid System = 2 Festplatten?


Nur wenn man das Raid-System auch aktiviert.
Wenn nicht, dann ist es zwar noch immer ein Raid-Controller, verhält sich aber wie ein gewöhnlicher Controller. 


08154711 hat gesagt.:


> *Treiberdiskette ist im Laufwerk A:*


Und auch im richtigen Augenblick F6 gedrückt?
Man muss Windows explizit und im richtigen Augenblick mitteilen: "hier hast Du einen Treiber".
Siehe Seite 15-16.



08154711 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist das ich keine CD dazu habe


Seite 3 beschreibt ja nur wie man mit der originalen CD eine Treiberdiskette erstellen kann.
Du kannst aber auch den Treiber von der Support-Seite runterladen, entpacken und auf Diskette kopieren..... und dann, wie auf Seite 15-16 beschrieben, fortfahren



08154711 hat gesagt.:


> Habe jetzt versucht Vista zu installieren in der Hoffnung das da wenigstens ein Standardtreiber dabei ist , aber Fehlanzeige.


Die Hoffnung hätte ich auch gehabt..... ist zu Zeiten von Vista SATA ja nichts ungewöhliches mehr. 
Windows "xyz", das beste Windows aller Zeiten.


----------



## 08154711 (2. März 2010)

Das Raid-System ist nicht aktiviert, habe auch im  richtigen Augenblick F6 gedrückt habe auch genauso verfahren wie im Handbuch beschrieben allerdings hat nichts geklappt. Grübel


----------



## fluessig (6. März 2010)

Wenn es mit dem Einlegen der Diskette nicht hinhaut, kannst du dir auch eine Windows CD selbst zusammenstellen, welche den Treiber enthält. Dazu benutzt du das Tool nLite auf einem Rechner mit Brenner und pflegst dort die Treiber für deinen SATA Raidcontroller mit ein. Geh sicher, dass es wirklich die passenden Treiber sind.


----------



## 08154711 (6. März 2010)

Hi,
Die Treiber sind von der Homepage des Anbieters, sollte also klappen. Werde mal n-lite testen, mal schauen. 
Danke erstmal

Edit.: Habe mit n-lite die CD erstellt, und nur den Sata Treiber hinzugefügt -> Fehlermeldung kein Bootsector gefunden. Das komische ist das er beim installieren die Festplatte erkennt und installiert. Aber nach Reboot ist die Festplatte nicht mehr da.Habe jetzt im BIOS nachgeguckt und da wird diese nicht aufgeführt ;-( ...
Hilfe wer hat einen Tipp?


----------



## fluessig (6. März 2010)

Wenn du mit der erstellten CD startest, kannst du dann in die Wiederherstellungskonsole? Wenn ja, dann probiere doch mal den Befehl fixmbr aus.


----------



## 08154711 (6. März 2010)

Hi,
Kann nicht in die wiederherstellungskonsole. Die Festplatte ist frisch formatiert. Darauf soll ein XP mit SP3 installiert werden. Habe auch schon einen Festplattenmanager von einer Rettungs cd probiert der findet allerdings keine Partition


----------



## 08154711 (9. März 2010)

Hi,
Bin leider nicht weiter gekommen.Hat jeman noch eine zündende Idee?


----------

